# First Fatties With Views!



## cooker (Aug 20, 2011)

Well we decided to try our hand at making fatties. So we went all out and made three.

A cheesburger for my soon to be son-in-law: with cheddar, and colby, onions, and a shot of ketchup. 80/20 Angus, with 12 Whole wheat Ritz crackers crushed into the meat, along with salt and pepper, and a shot of garlic powder.








A Mexican Fatty for my wife and oldest daughter.

Made with Refried Beans, 1 drained can of Rotel original, some fresh celantro, onions, fresh garlic. I did like I always do for meatloaf and crushed about 12 whole wheat ritz into the 1 pound of 80/20 Angus. To the meat I added a little fajita spice, and some cayenne pepper.







The last one is a Baked potato Fatty, but in our haste we forgot to snap a shot of it open 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It has mild cheddar, diced up russet baking potato, fresh chives, fresh garlic, and becuase it is for my mother who doesn't like pork we tried wrapping it in turkey bacon.

Here is the bacon weave.







Here are the finished Fatties on the smoker.

The Cheesburger, and Mexican Style.







The Mexican Style tried to escape, the burger went to its fate willingly.

Here is the Turkey bacon wrapped one, Its under the two Real Bacon versions. I thought the Turkey bacon could use some flavored drippings. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Well they have been on for almost an hour, smoker is doing its thing and we are all waiting impatiently for the vittles. Qviews when its done!


----------



## flash (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks great. Hope to see the finished product.


----------



## wndrrd (Aug 20, 2011)

That is one great weave....Cant wait to see the final product....!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice...JJ


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks great I really like the mexican fatty.


----------



## cooker (Aug 20, 2011)

Well everyone is gone at last, so here are the Q view of the after affects. First shot is the three amigos still resting on the grill.




Fist two are the Cheeseburger Fatty.











Then comes the Baked Potato... With the Turkey Bacon.











And last but liked best. The Mexican Style.











The Turkey bacon performed surprisingly well, though it was harder to weave. It is cut in shorter pieces. We used Hickory Chunks in our Brinkman Gourmet. The food was very tasty, and everyone loved the Mexican Style, I drained the Rotel very well ( I hate watery runny tomatoes) This was a trial run for our Christmas menu, this year we are just going to Bar-B-Que, I always like the full on BBQ holiday meals!  Over all I think our first time was fun, and a success thanks for the great site, and all the awesome tips!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks great. Gotta love the fatty


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 21, 2011)

Nothin like a full on fatty fest. That Mexican fatty is calling my name! How did the ketchup hold up in the cheeseburger fatty?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

Boy they look perfect, great color & nice job on the bacon weave!


----------



## cooker (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks all, we had a great time with them.

Teez, the ketchup did better than expected it blended in with the cheese a bit, but kept the flavor. It tasted like a really great burger! Next time I will add a shot of mustard with the ketchup.

That lil' red works good, I just wish it had more surface area. I'm gathering parts to build a larger smoker, I will post the build on the forums once it's underway.


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 23, 2011)

Cooker said:


> Thanks all, we had a great time with them.
> 
> Teez, the ketchup did better than expected it blended in with the cheese a bit, but kept the flavor. It tasted like a really great burger! Next time I will add a shot of mustard with the ketchup.
> 
> That lil' red works good, I just wish it had more surface area. I'm gathering parts to build a larger smoker, I will post the build on the forums once it's underway.


Thanks for the feedback. I've done some with bbq sauce inside and they rocked but you never know how the sauce is going to turn out when its smoked to 160.


----------



## dogcop1us (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## cooker (Aug 23, 2011)

Teez, I used Hunts, it doesn't have the corn syrup, still has sugar though... not sure if it makes a difference or not.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice job!!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 23, 2011)

it looks realy good


----------

